
Samsung: Please virus-scan your TV - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/06/samsung-please-virus-scan-your-tv/
======
Chazprime
Discussion ongoing here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20205131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20205131)

